# Terminator Hog Hunting Light



## drcarnine (Mar 2, 2012)

I have been bowhunting since 1970 and some of my favorite animals to hunt are wild hogs. Being from Kansas, I only get to go where the hogs are for 1 or 2 weeks each year. I have tried for over 15 years to develop a feeder light that wouldn't scare them off and wouldn't have to be left out for them to get used to. I finally discovered a light combination that doesn't seem to bother them. It is plenty bright enough to see through a rifle scope, and easly bright enough to shoot out of tripods. I joined this site as a sponsor to get the word out about my lights. I buy the fixture and convert them one at a time. I have had very good luck with these and have sold enough to know that they really do work. I realize that some may not work as everyone expects them to, so I offer a full 30 day money back guarantee and I will even pay the shipping back to me if you just aren't satisfied. So for all of you hog hunters out there that have tried every light out there and just saw the hogs spook or not even come around, give mine a try. You really have nothing to lose


----------

